# Check out Carl's latest . . .



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

This is really cool - I love how he did the video check it out . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (Nov 9, 2015)

That's awesome...and I'm not a trekky. Best part is when he kinda starts laughing at himself during the closeups.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

TimR said:


> Best part is when he kinda starts laughing at himself during the closeups.



Yeah that cracked me up also.


----------



## Jim Beam (Nov 9, 2015)

I saw that show up on his page but could'nt bring myself to watch it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2015)

It was cheesy film making....I loved it.

Live long and may the farce be with you...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

Cheesy was the point I thought it was great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 9, 2015)

yes...I'm not knocking it. I loved it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 9, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> yes...I'm not knocking it. I loved it...


I know. I was just sayin'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 9, 2015)

LOL Carl does some entertaining videos


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 10, 2015)

I am _*so *_glad he wasn't wearing a red shirt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

